# TV/Movie Car Thread



## ParkRNDL

Bubba 123 said:


> my "Thing" is Hollywood/Tv cars.....
> anyone else into this genre'???
> w/ love 2 get 2tegther on w/ we've done (show/tell--ish)
> i'm not as good as u guys @ customs, but w/ like 2 get with u on this genre'...
> 
> anyone up 4 it??????? ;-)
> 
> Bubba 123 ;-)


I'll get this party started...




























(^^^working on the old Mercedes convertible and the Camaro from this one too...)




































eager to see some others, I know they're out there...

--rick


----------



## Bubba 123

i'm in 4 it Rick 

Bubba 123 

http://s1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee498/larcombe1/

here's a link to my photo bucket albums there are about 5-ish albums in all...feel free 2 look's 'em over ;-)

a better album;

http://s1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee498/larcombe1/slotcarclubhouse123/Bubbas Slot Car Emporium/


----------



## plymouth71

ok

MASH










Cars










LeMans










Transformers


----------



## NTxSlotCars

I wanna play...

*Duel*



























*Dirty Mary & Crazy Larry
*


















*The Road Warrior
*


















Fun stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy

Awesome!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Hey rick, I love your American Graffiti Collection :thumbsup:








Question tho, where did you get the roof for the HotRod to turn it into Milners 5 Window Deuce ?


----------



## Bubba 123

Bubba 123 said:


> i'm in 4 it Rick
> 
> Bubba 123
> 
> http://s1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee498/larcombe1/
> 
> here's a link to my photo bucket albums there are about 5-ish albums in all...feel free 2 look's 'em over ;-)
> 
> a better album;
> 
> http://s1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee498/larcombe1/slotcarclubhouse123/Bubbas Slot Car Emporium/


WOW!!
I'm not feeling all alone anymore in this genre' :thumbsup:
GREAT Customs guys/gals :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123

plymouth71 said:


> ok
> 
> MASH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeMans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transformers


GREAT work GWN!!! :thumbsup:

maybe try an open, old style jeep & find an old school bus 2 add as well 2
the MASH line-up... some old helicopter models & army tents w/ b nice 2..

some company made em in HO...WAY-Back...can't remember the MFG's
BUT I had 2 go to Canada 2 get 'em in the 70's.....

company made all kinds of HO military pre-assembled vehicles & acccesseries..

please let me know if u find 'em...usually in hobby shops :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123

ParkRNDL said:


> I'll get this party started...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eager to see some others, I know they're out there...
> 
> --rick


OOO!!! OOOO!!!! Vanishing-Point!!! GOT 2 make 1!!!! :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## alpink

*diecast*



Ralphthe3rd said:


> Hey rick, I love your American Graffiti Collection :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question tho, where did you get the roof for the HotRod to turn it into Milners 5 Window Deuce ?


those are all die cast bodies, likely Motor Max 1/64 American Graffiti series. I have a bunch of those that I haven't converted yet.
on eBay in toys and hobbies/diecast/1/64 put in the word dio* (make sure you use the asterisk) and many of those will come up. prices vary and some are too high.
some have nice diorama scenes, some just have a photo on cardboard background.

.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Look again Al...*



alpink said:


> those are all die cast bodies, likely Motor Max 1/64 American Graffiti series. I have a bunch of those that I haven't converted yet.
> on eBay in toys and hobbies/diecast/1/64 put in the word dio* (make sure you use the asterisk) and many of those will come up. prices vary and some are too high.
> some have nice diorama scenes, some just have a photo on cardboard background.
> 
> .


 Al, look at Rick's Yellow Milner coupe again, the bottom portion is a T-Jet Hotrod Coupe/Roadster with a New Roof grafted on and new nose and added rear fenders....


----------



## alpink

*milners coupe diecast*










the roof of the middle coupe comes off easily and is not molded as part of the complete body.
could be the donor?

.


----------



## ParkRNDL

alpink said:


> the roof of the middle coupe comes off easily and is not molded as part of the complete body.
> could be the donor?
> 
> .


you got it. popped the top off that diecast and the grille too, IIRC. (i posted a thread on it a zillion years ago, wonder if i can find it.) i wanted to get the front cycle fenders on too, but i lack the engineering talent and voodoo skills to make that work...

the Impala was cast by Roger Corrie, and if i'm not mistaken he used the JL diecast as the master, then shrunk it down using... what was that shrinking resin stuff he discovered? and Falfa's '55 was a Bat-Jet resin, also based on a diecast. in retrospect, i shoulda used another MM '55 like i did for the Two-Lane Blacktop car, since it was a sedan and not a hardtop. trivia fact: did you all know that the '55 in Two-Lane Blacktop and Falfa's '55 are the same car?

http://unofficialamericangraffiti.weebly.com/the-1955-chevy.html

--rick


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Good choice with the 55 sedan Rick...Always been a post fan over the hardtop version myself...RM
Thanks for the link too...


----------



## clydeomite

*movie carz*

I was waiting for someone to submit the pics of the roiginal Move Car Stars but since no-one did i will. Ladies and Gentlemen Allow me to introduce the Bullit Twins The grren Mustang is an MEV bod and the Charger is a early JL edition I painted black.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## clydeomite

*American graffetti*

Here are the Resin bods Joe Furulli does they come with movie actors for both cars . The coupe sits on a slimline chassis and the 55 uses a regular tjet chassis. Mekenzie Phillips even has an Ice cream cone.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## ParkRNDL

clydeomite said:


> Mekenzie Phillips even has an Ice cream cone.
> Clyde-0-Mite


Ok that's just AWESOME. Hmmmm, my coupe is based on an Aurora Hot Rod so it has an interior... Wonder if I could get Milner and Carol figures in there...

--rick


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Cool stuff Clyde!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:  RM


----------



## torredcuda

*Dirty Mary & Crazy Larry
*


















I gotta biuld me one of those Dirty Mary Crazy larry Chargers!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Ummmm....*

Ok rick, but you failed to mention if THAT removable top was Plastic or diecast metal ???
Anyway rick, You did an Awesome Job on YOUR Milner Coupe, I love it :thumbsup:


ParkRNDL said:


> you got it. popped the top off that diecast and the grille too, IIRC. (i posted a thread on it a zillion years ago, wonder if i can find it.) i wanted to get the front cycle fenders on too, but i lack the engineering talent and voodoo skills to make that work...
> 
> 
> --rick


----------



## ParkRNDL

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Ok rick, but you failed to mention if THAT removable top was Plastic or diecast metal ???
> Anyway rick, You did an Awesome Job on YOUR Milner Coupe, I love it :thumbsup:


oops. i thought alpink mentioned that in his post... now that i look closely, i can see that he didn't. the diecast has a plastic roof, which i removed and trimmed to fit the Aurora body.

thanks 

--rick


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Sweet !*



ParkRNDL said:


> oops. i thought alpink mentioned that in his post... now that i look closely, i can see that he didn't. the diecast has a plastic roof, which i removed and trimmed to fit the Aurora body.
> 
> thanks
> 
> --rick


AWESOME- Thanks rick :thumbsup: Now I gotta get me one of those with the Plastic roof -and make me a 5 window out of a HotRod ! 

PS- does anyone HAVE one of those Diecast Milner Coupes with the separate PLASTIC Roof, coz I'd like to BUY ONE !?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*SuuuWEET !*



clydeomite said:


> Here are the Resin bods Joe Furulli does they come with movie actors for both cars . The coupe sits on a slimline chassis and the 55 uses a regular tjet chassis. Mekenzie Phillips even has an Ice cream cone.
> Clyde-0-Mite











*TOTALLY FRICKIN AWESOME !* :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thanks for the blow up R3... Those are some cool cars...I like Hot Rods, but the 55 has always been a favorite...In the real world never had a 55, did have 3 diffferent 56's...RM


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

How could I have forgotten this one...RM


----------



## foxkilo

Hi Bubba, 
I think the company who manufuctured the choppers and the tent was Roco.
Also there were only in real H0 1:87 not 1:64 or at least 1:72.

But I have to go through my files to check wether there was a company who made an Bell 47 in 1:72.

Mario

PS Checked the files Italerie had a bell 47 in 1:72


----------



## Bubba 123

foxkilo said:


> Hi Bubba,
> I think the company who manufuctured the choppers and the tent was Roco.
> Also there were only in real H0 1:87 not 1:64 or at least 1:72.
> 
> But I have to go through my files to check wether there was a company who made an Bell 47 in 1:72.
> 
> Mario
> 
> PS Checked the files Italerie had a bell 47 in 1:72


the items w/ 1/72...that i do remember.....
think theuy may have been made in england.......since i never saw them here in the US..(got 'em w/ in Canada)....

mostly they had army (WWII) trucks, tanks, ect..
and they were fully, or almost fully assembled in OD color... but no other painted details.....

german stuff w/ in grey.....

TY 4 ANY info/Links :wave:

Bubba 123


----------



## gomanvongo

*death proof sorta*










i know it ain't necessarily right, but i had an urge to do it anyway. as you can see, it's in the to do pile right now. I may have to dust 'er off and finish 'er up. I do have window glass for it somewhere 'round here.

john


----------



## 22tall

Animal House Deathmobile






















Speed Racer GRX












Death Racers Insane Clown Posse car


----------



## Hittman101

Here's a few of mine http://i1092.photobucket.com/albums/i414/Johnnyd1226/100_6098.jpg


----------



## Bubba 123

Hittman101 said:


> Here's a few of mine http://i1092.photobucket.com/albums/i414/Johnnyd1226/100_6098.jpg


great johnny, got the 1 u made me ready 4 the chassis now......

finishing up the "Snow-trac" from "The Shining" hopefully later 2nite/morrow :thumbsup:

Bubba 123


----------



## oddrods

Harold and Maude


----------



## Bubba 123

oddrods said:


> Harold and Maude


KOOL!!! is that a greg gipes kit ???/
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## oddrods

Nope. I fabbed up this one on my own from an original Tjet.


----------



## NTxSlotCars

What show is it from?


----------



## oddrods

That would be Harold and Maude.


----------



## Bubba 123

oddrods said:


> That would be Harold and Maude.


super Job!!!! :thumbsup:

Harold & Maude... movie

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## bobhch

Dukes of Hazard County baby....Geeek, geek,geek....



















I pitty the fool who doesn't like the A team.










Bob...Hey I know it's a stock TYCO but, it's still cool...zilla


----------



## bobhch

Who doesn't remember this scene from GODZILLA vs. Chevy?










Bob...I remember it well...zilla


----------



## bobhch

Here's the one piece Herbie Dash and the RRR Herbie custom that breaks in half right before the finish line and gets 1rst and 2nd I believe?










Petty custom, Lightning and Doc with Herbie










Bob...53 forever...zilla


----------



## bobhch

Ooooh, oooooh...Car 108 where are you...Yeah!










Bob...hey I'm only off by 54 (just divide by 2) ...zilla


----------



## bobhch

This is from a the episode of MASH when Hawk-eye and BJ steal a German VW van and bring it back to the SWAMP...Yeah!





































This car was in a deleted scene of Star Wars.










More Star Wars.




























Move along...these are not the droids we are looking for...

Bob...move along...zilla


----------



## bobhch

Hello Angels...I have a job for you




























TAXI...










You might say I'm reaching here? Or not...RAT PACK!!



















Bob...rat,tat,tat,tat................zilla


----------



## bobhch

*Christmas bells are ringing.....*

What really happened on the Charlie Brown Christmas Special is that The Red Baron DID shoot down snoopy but, he gave him a ride home...





































Batman to the rescue



















Rich from Texas built this Sweet Star Wars car for me...Thank You!










Bob...Batman smells...zilla


----------



## ParkRNDL

WOW. That's an impressive collection. Great stuff! I've been meaning to do a Petty superbird up like The King for a while. And the M*A*S*H vehicles were dead-on. And the star wars stuff was just way cool. And Charlie's Angels. And... and... just wow. 

--rick


----------



## cwbam

*Chewy takes the lead*

Thanks Wes!


----------



## Bubba 123

ParkRNDL said:


> WOW. That's an impressive collection. Great stuff! I've been meaning to do a Petty superbird up like The King for a while. And the M*A*S*H vehicles were dead-on. And the star wars stuff was just way cool. And Charlie's Angels. And... and... just wow.
> 
> --rick


ALL r GREAT guys :thumbsup:!!

Bubba 123 :wave:

http://s1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee498/larcombe1/customs/?action=view&current=004.jpg

http://s1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee498/larcombe1/customs/?action=view&current=ATEAMVAN.jpg

http://s1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee498/larcombe1/customs/?action=view&current=ARCHIEANDREWS2.jpg

http://s1230.photobucket.com/albums.../?action=view&current=archieandrewsjalopy.jpg

http://s1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee498/larcombe1/customs/?action=view&current=001-2.jpg

http://s1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee498/larcombe1/customs/?action=view&current=012-1.jpg

sry. don't know how to post actual pics :-/

Bubba 123

feel free 2 look over my albums... any how 2 questions.. just shoot ;-)
u guys r GREAT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## bobhch

*I see more Star Wars cars in the future...*



cwbam said:


> Thanks Wes!


Sweeeeeeeeeeet Star Wars cars!!

Wes you are a painting machine Dude & your cart idea is Super Cool!!










Bubba 123,

To link pictures so they open up in your post here on HobbyTalk

First go to your photo on photobucket (Always Free) and hold your mouse hand over the picture to reveal the HTML boxes under the picture

Next mouse over the last line under your picture. 
It will look like this.

IMG code

Left Click on the right side box with HTML codes across from IMG code....now it is saved as cut and past.

Now go to Hobby Talk and Post any words you want. 

To get the picture link up Right Click and then CLICK ON PASTE

Just like cut and paste...Ta Dah!!!!!!!!!!!! You now have pasted your pictures in your post so they will show up here.

Bob...hope this helps...zilla

If this doesn't work then you may have to Left Click on IMG code box and then COPY. Sometimes PhotoBucket has worked that way for me but, I believe that was then and above should work? Try above first. PM with any questions you may have on posting pictures with Photobucket.com


----------



## bobhch

More Dukes of Hazard...










Foxy Brown from Austin Powers...Yeah Baby!




























Another Batman...pretty much a stock AW with added red and Patos Place decals



















Who yah going to call...GHOSTBUSTERS!!


----------



## bobhch

Another scene from A Charlie Brown Christmas










Ed sent me this Ghost Rider car and it got a little rusted after it came here.
I totally can bounce off of Eds ideas...he has shown me that there is such a thing as Horror slot cars...Buhahahahahahahaha



















More Ghost Rider



















This one landed up in Tennessee...thought they could use a few more Angels out there...LOL


----------



## bobhch

The Monkee Mobile...





































Godzilla goes skateboarding was a suprise Gift...Thank You!!










Bob...the end...zilla


----------



## XracerHO

Awesome collection of cars, Bob " Sand Van" Zilla! Godzilla has a smile on his face, must like skateboarding. ..RL


----------



## Super Coupe

Great looking bunch of rides there Mr.Zilla. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## Bubba 123

bobhch said:


> Sweeeeeeeeeeet Star Wars cars!!
> 
> Wes you are a painting machine Dude & your cart idea is Super Cool!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bubba 123,
> 
> To link pictures so they open up in your post here on HobbyTalk
> 
> First go to your photo on photobucket (Always Free) and hold your mouse hand over the picture to reveal the HTML boxes under the picture
> 
> Next mouse over the last line under your picture.
> It will look like this.
> 
> IMG code
> 
> Left Click on the right side box with HTML codes across from IMG code....now it is saved as cut and past.
> 
> Now go to Hobby Talk and Post any words you want.
> 
> To get the picture link up Right Click and then CLICK ON PASTE
> 
> Just like cut and paste...Ta Dah!!!!!!!!!!!! You now have pasted your pictures in your post so they will show up here.
> 
> Bob...hope this helps...zilla
> 
> If this doesn't work then you may have to Left Click on IMG code box and then COPY. Sometimes PhotoBucket has worked that way for me but, I believe that was then and above should work? Try above first. PM with any questions you may have on posting pictures with Photobucket.com


TY :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

bobhch said:


> This one landed up in Tennessee...thought they could use a few more Angels out there...LOL


And it's still residing in Tennessee, on a deadend road, down in the basement, in a display case, thank you very much!!!


----------



## ParkRNDL

Wow, I almost forgot my Batmobile. Zilla's picture reminded me.










Pretty much just a Dash Batmobile with red highlights added using a paint pen (Tamiya, I think?) and with the figures' heads robbed from an AW Batmobile. The wheels are RRRs. Here's a shot of the other side unfinished just for a good look at Robin...










--rick


----------



## alpink

the wheels are cool.
does anyone actually make Radir wheels in Ho scale?
little red bats on the centers would really be cool.


----------



## alpink

*Boss Hogg's Caddy*

not yet a slot car.
http://s293.photobucket.com/albums/mm46/alpink/ERTL Boss Hog Cadillac 062912/
ERTL Boss Hogg's Cadillac 091 5SROO appears to be catalog or part number.
not sure what thread I originally saw this mentioned in.
a couple pics for ya ....




























and over flashed








and that was supposed to be "fill flash" only. oh well
can you see the hood ornament? LOL
:freak:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Here's a couple other movies with cars that might make some cool projects.. Porkys had some cool (and some not so cool) rides in it. I'd watch it now and make a list. but I'd have to skip past the naughty stuff with the kids around... 

The other is the blown GTO and the mid 60's malibu? from My Science Project..


----------



## NTxSlotCars

I picked up one of those Caddys at a flea market.


----------



## torredcuda

Phantasm `cuda should be pretty easy


----------



## choc-ice

I saw this thread from a link on Facebook, I've made a few slot cars with resin bodyshells and a custom chassis that leans and steers as it corners, less like a slot car and more like a car chase :thumbsup:

It seems I can't post pictures or a youtube link until I've made a few posts, but I'll be back!


----------



## choc-ice

Told you I'd be back...

I saw this thread from a link on Facebook, I've made a few slot cars with resin bodyshells and a custom chassis that leans and steers as it corners, less like a slot car and more like a car chase :thumbsup:

The first one I did was the classic chase-car I remember from TV as a kid, the 1977 Dodge Monaco. If one of these appeared on screen you just knew it would end up on its roof sometime soon, there must have been a fabricators shop in Hollywood making rollbars by the dozen.



















You might notice the graphics are good if you decide to go chasing orange Dodge Chargers, you dipstick 

Then I made a car to go with it, the bad guys black limo. Driver, passenger and of course Mr Big sitting on the back seat.










I made the car by importing 3D data, printing out a master bodyshell then resin casting it the usual way










Want to see how they drive on the track? Youtube link


----------



## choc-ice

You might recognise this car, if you're 106 miles from Chicago. This was made in the same way, from 3D data



















And here's this one on the track. The police cars get lots of crashes of course! Youtube



Next came a GMC Van. The intention was always to make it like this









But I had a scrap bodyshell so did a Cannonball Run car too









Despite being tall and quite heavy, it's great fun to drift around the track
Youtube again

And the last one I completed was a conversion, I used the bodyshell, interior and wheels from an old Scalextric car and put it on my chassis so it looks better on the track










Track time again. The title sequence from Starsky & Hutch was what inspired me to make the bad guys limo

Next one to make is this one









But there's still quite a way to go, I haven't even done the graphics yet. I had to custom make the wheels and tires because there wasn't anything of the right size. Here's the first one being built up yesterday


----------



## ParkRNDL

BRILLIANT! I've seen your vids before. Between the leaning and the functional steering, I LOVE watching this stuff. Doesn't one of the vids show how you build the chassis? 

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL

choc-ice said:


> Told you I'd be back...
> (snip)
> 
> I made the car by importing 3D data, printing out a master bodyshell then resin casting it the usual way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to see how they drive on the track? Youtube link


Whoa whoa WHOA... Printing a bodyshell from 3D data? This is the kind of stuff that we DREAM about. It's been discussed here quite a bit, but never more than discussion as it seems like the equipment is kinda cost prohibitive. Could you elaborate a little? If this is something within the reach of the guys here, we would be forever in your debt and you'd be an instant celebrity within our admittedly small and somewhat mentally unstable community... :tongue:

thanks in advance for any info you can share...

--rick


----------



## slotcarman12078

Absolutely incredible!! I've watched your Youtube movies more than a few times myself..  I've been dreaming of some day affording a 3D scanner and a printer with manipulative software for resin casting myself! Do tell more!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Oh, and if you can, please resize the really big picture. While it may look awesome, it doubles the screen on my computer and it's a pain trying to read posts when you have to keep sliding back and forth to see the whole line.


----------



## choc-ice

The big photo has been resized, you might need to hit ctrl+F5 to get it reloaded?



ParkRNDL said:


> Whoa whoa WHOA... Printing a bodyshell from 3D data? This is the kind of stuff that we DREAM about. It's been discussed here quite a bit, but never more than discussion as it seems like the equipment is kinda cost prohibitive. Could you elaborate a little? If this is something within the reach of the guys here, we would be forever in your debt and you'd be an instant celebrity within our admittedly small and somewhat mentally unstable community...


Book me in for some of your medication!

The process for the chassis is easy, I designed it on ProEngineer because I've used it for years and we have it at work, my day job is a mechanical design engineer. Then I get it made by either Shapeways or iMaterialsie using SLS (selective laser sintering) and they arrive after a 10-15 days. I use as many standard bits as possible; the motor, guide blade, bearings etc are all standard spare parts.

The chassis wheelbase is adjustable so I can accommodate all the bodies I make plus people can use the chassis under different bodyshells if they want. The design time took many, many hours but once it's done the process is easy.

For the bodyshell I've used 2 different methods. Firstly there's the existing kit, the Van and the '77 Monaco are done like this and all I've done is made some custom wheel centres and graphics for them. Take a silicone mould from the master then resin casts from it. The windows and interiors are vacform and the drivers heads (even Mr T for the van) are resin cast. I don't do the resin casting, a mate who's really good at it does them!

If there's no model available I get 3D data for it from places like Turbosquid and then send it to stlfix.com to get the surfaces stitched together. Most cars are made for videogames or just for fun so the surfaces aren't always stitched together. But to print it, everything needs to be closed so I use their service.

From there it gets printed in a high detail material, then resin cast like before.

Anyone can do it, but it's handy to sell a few copies to make your money back...



ParkRNDL said:


> Doesn't one of the vids show how you build the chassis?


There's this one, with a few still photos in it? 

Or you can look on the chassis page here: http://www.chase-cars.com/index.php/chassis-build


----------



## bobhch

Way Cool...just heading out to work now and will have to come back here and check this out tonight.

Great stuff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bob...3D is here...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078

Absolutely brilliant chassis work!! Love the side mount shots especially.. Hollywood in miniature! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL

choc-ice said:


> (snip)
> 
> If there's no model available I get 3D data for it from places like Turbosquid and then send it to stlfix.com to get the surfaces stitched together. Most cars are made for videogames or just for fun so the surfaces aren't always stitched together. But to print it, everything needs to be closed so I use their service.
> 
> From there it gets printed in a high detail material, then resin cast like before.
> 
> Anyone can do it, but it's handy to sell a few copies to make your money back...
> 
> 
> (snip)


This is the part that I'm fantasizing about. It seems a little beyond what I understand... for example, I took a gander at Turbosquid, and there's some VERY cool stuff there, but I'm not sure which ones would be the right type to use with a 3d printer, and I don't know anything about graphics programs to prepare them to be printed. I assume you need to somehow isolate just the bodyshell part that you want printed, including the lights and bumpers and I guess the windows, and somehow eliminate the wheels and interior and obviously the background if that's in there, and then you have to work something out for the wall thickness of the model. I would have no idea where to even think about starting the process. But if you work with this stuff for a living, I assume this is the kind of thing you play with on your lunch break to relax. :thumbsup:

There's also the fact that these files are kinda expensive for the hobbyist on a budget. Most seem to check in between $100-$150. But as you mentioned, if you choose subjects wisely and you can sell copies at 10 bucks a pop, it seems you can make your money back without too much trouble.

Here's a question: Let's say I find an existing model of a car I want to print, but it's the wrong scale. Say, for example, I have a Lincoln in 1/43 scale, and I want it in 1/72. Can this process be worked in reverse? Does a 3D scanner exist to create the 3D file from the object, which can then be used to print the same object in a different size? Or can you send the object to the 3D printing place and let them create the file and print the smaller car from it?

I noticed that you can buy basic 3d printers for less than $500. Any experience with these? Are they worth it for the hobbyist, or will you get significantly better results by sending the file to a place that specializes in 3D printing?

And looking at it from the perspective of someone like Dash Motorsports... could this process be used to create the tools for injection molding? And then what kind of responsibility do you have regarding copyrighted material or licensing when you crank out 10,000 copies of an HO scale '66 Barracuda and make them available for sale?

Sorry, I digress. I'm just excited at the thought of a world of Thunderjet chassis sporting fuselage Chrysler or wide-track Pontiac or various Estate Wagon bodies... :tongue:

--rick


----------



## NTxSlotCars

*OH MY FREAKIN GOSH !!!!!!!!*

We've read about it, seen the videos, imagined what could be. Now, it's here...

*SOMEONE IS PRINTING OUT BODIES !!!!!!!!!!!*

Hello instant hero!!!
We always thought it would take someone on the inside to make this happen.
But, surely a mechanical engineer wouldn't be interested in slot cars??? Right???
WOOOOOHOOOOOOOOO!!!!
If it weren't for guys like you, slot cars would not exist!

I'm a cop car freak... and I always wanted one of these...

_1972 Ford LTD_

















Or these....

_1970 Plymouth Fury_

























Or any of the 70s barges and wagons.

The possibilities are now _endless_...

Instant fan here :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078

What I have been dreaming of is scanning an image of a Johnny Lightning, Hot Wheels or Matchbox body. Then scaling down to about 1/72 and tweak the proportions to fit a T Jet chassis. Then printing out the model on a 3D printer as a resin master. So many possibilities exist, and with simple digital manipulation, the capability to keep most of the car's proportions as kosher as possible are there too. And then sadly, I wake up..


----------



## choc-ice

slotcarman12078 said:


> Love the side mount shots especially.. Hollywood in miniature! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


I really wanted to show the steering and suspension working, it's done with a miniature camera called an 808 keychain camera, considering it's $15 it's amazing what you can do. I used some clay to hold a pencil on the trunk lid then fixed the camera to the pencil looking at the front wheel, I had to add some ballast to the other side because the weight affected the suspension but it was good fun to do!



ParkRNDL said:


> I assume you need to somehow isolate just the bodyshell part that you want printed, including the lights and bumpers and I guess the windows, and somehow eliminate the wheels and interior and obviously the background if that's in there, and then you have to work something out for the wall thickness of the model. I would have no idea where to even think about starting the process.


All of that is done by stlfix.com, they charge between $30 and $100 for that service. Just tell them what to do and a few days later the file is ready. 3D printers usually use stl files so sometimes you need to convert them from Turbosquid (or others) into stl format, but that's usually not too difficult.



ParkRNDL said:


> There's also the fact that these files are kinda expensive for the hobbyist on a budget. Most seem to check in between $100-$150. But as you mentioned, if you choose subjects wisely and you can sell copies at 10 bucks a pop, it seems you can make your money back without too much trouble.


Some files are very cheap or even free if you search for long enough, it's not a huge moneyspinner but if I'm covering my costs and having some fun then it's ok, I can kid myself!



ParkRNDL said:


> Here's a question: Let's say I find an existing model of a car I want to print, but it's the wrong scale. Say, for example, I have a Lincoln in 1/43 scale, and I want it in 1/72. Can this process be worked in reverse? Does a 3D scanner exist to create the 3D file from the object, which can then be used to print the same object in a different size? Or can you send the object to the 3D printing place and let them create the file and print the smaller car from it?


You can, but 3D scanners are expensive and the data they spit out it in the form of datum points in a cloud, these all need to be stitched together which is an additional cost. Scale is the easy thing to do providing you've got enough detail in there, some of the models I use are done at 1:10 scale so it's only 1 keystroke to get it to 1:32 scale or whatever you want. This is only for the master model of course, then you still have to do the silicone molding as usual. The 3D print usually isn't strong enough unless it's very thick and it's certainly too expensive to crash around a track so resin is the way forward. Plus it's a way of getting some of your money back.



ParkRNDL said:


> I noticed that you can buy basic 3d printers for less than $500. Any experience with these? Are they worth it for the hobbyist, or will you get significantly better results by sending the file to a place that specializes in 3D printing?


I've seen these but the drawback is the printing resolution isn't good so you'd end up doing lots of hand finishing. That's ok with body surfaces but all that painting and sanding back means you loose detail like lights, radiator slats etc



ParkRNDL said:


> And looking at it from the perspective of someone like Dash Motorsports... could this process be used to create the tools for injection molding? And then what kind of responsibility do you have regarding copyrighted material or licensing when you crank out 10,000 copies of an HO scale '66 Barracuda and make them available for sale?


I'm almost certain you can't use it for injection mold tooling, but new methods come along all the time. If you were going to make 10,000 models that's a little more than a casual hobby so a phone call from the lawyers is only days away I'd guess.



ParkRNDL said:


> Sorry, I digress. I'm just excited at the thought of a world of Thunderjet chassis sporting fuselage Chrysler or wide-track Pontiac or various Estate Wagon bodies... :tongue:


It's all possible!



NTxSlotCars said:


> I'm a cop car freak... and I always wanted one of these...
> 
> _1972 Ford LTD_


I feel like I'm the only one who likes mid '70s American cars to be honest! Muscle cars from the late 60s are popular but after that it's like they're trying to be erased from history. Good to find others who like them too.



slotcarman12078 said:


> What I have been dreaming of is scanning an image of a Johnny Lightning, Hot Wheels or Matchbox body. Then scaling down to about 1/72 and tweak the proportions to fit a T Jet chassis. Then printing out the model on a 3D printer as a resin master. So many possibilities exist, and with simple digital manipulation, the capability to keep most of the car's proportions as kosher as possible are there too. And then sadly, I wake up..


No need to wake up, all of that is possible right now. The scanning part is expensive so I find it easier to use 3D files to start with, but it's all possible.


----------



## bobhch

Man I had a blast watching your videos. It is real neat to watch your cars swerve and sway while they weave around your slot car layout!!

Someday when I get my 3D printer I am going to print out ho Sleestak figures...Yeah!

http://www.google.com/search?q=land...QS7oYHgCg&sqi=2&ved=0CEkQsAQ&biw=1024&bih=658

Thanks for posting up all the pictures and videos. They are very fun to watch.

Bob...Land of the Lost lover...zilla


----------



## vaBcHRog

choc-ice said:


> The big photo has been resized, you might need to hit ctrl+F5 to get it reloaded?
> 
> If there's no model available I get 3D data for it from places like Turbosquid and then send it to stlfix.com to get the surfaces stitched together. Most cars are made for videogames or just for fun so the surfaces aren't always stitched together. But to print it, everything needs to be closed so I use their service.
> 
> From there it gets printed in a high detail material, then resin cast like before.
> 
> Anyone can do it, but it's handy to sell a few copies to make your money back...
> 
> 
> There's this one, with a few still photos in it?
> 
> Or you can look on the chassis page here: http://www.chase-cars.com/index.php/chassis-build


I have a couple questions.

Where do you get it printed and what high detailed material do you get it printed in?

Can the car files used in Video Games be stitched to where they can be printed. Do you have any recommendations in the area of Game Files if they will work

Can you easily resize non proportional? The TJET chassis requires shorter and wider to get it to line up on a chassis.

Roger Corrie


----------



## Bubba 123

bobhch said:


> Man I had a blast watching your videos. It is real neat to watch your cars swerve and sway while they weave around your slot car layout!!
> 
> Someday when I get my 3D printer I am going to print out ho Sleestak figures...Yeah!
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?q=land...QS7oYHgCg&sqi=2&ved=0CEkQsAQ&biw=1024&bih=658
> 
> Thanks for posting up all the pictures and videos. They are very fun to watch.
> 
> Bob...Land of the Lost lover...zilla


a new use 4 those "Rat-Fink" cars ROFLMAO!!! :freak:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## choc-ice

vaBcHRog said:


> I have a couple questions.
> 
> Where do you get it printed and what high detailed material do you get it printed in?


I live in England so I use printers there or in Europe, Shapeways or iMaterialise I use most often. They each call their "high detail" material something different but it either uses as SLA process or a high resolution 3D print process.

Shapeways calls it Frosted Ultra Detail and iMaterialise calls it High Detail Resin



vaBcHRog said:


> Can the car files used in Video Games be stitched to where they can be printed. Do you have any recommendations in the area of Game Files if they will work


This is an interesting one, I've heard that it's possible but it's not something I ever investigated. I always managed to get 3D data from elsewhere. Here's a few links

http://www.exchange3d.com/Cars/cat_13.html
http://www.turbosquid.com/index.cfm
http://www.the3dstudio.com/product_search.aspx?id_category_1=5
http://www.3dcadbrowser.com
http://3dexport.com/3d-models/cars

But there are lots of others, sometimes just type in the car and "3D" into google and it comes up in the search.



vaBcHRog said:


> Can you easily resize non proportional? The TJET chassis requires shorter and wider to get it to line up on a chassis.


Yes, I usually do it in the software to print the part, but the service that stitches all the surfaces together can do it too.


----------



## Bubba 123

ok, here's some shot in the darks, waiting 4 chassis :wave:

Bubba 123


----------



## Hittman101

You forgot the Batmobiles!!!!! lol


----------



## Hittman101

The Cars movie....


----------



## Bubba 123

Hittman101 said:


> You forgot the Batmobiles!!!!! lol


'Taint got's there yet johnny :thumbsup::wave:

that's 4 another supliment 2 here :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123

ok, here's some shot in the dark :wave:

part; 5

Bubba 123


----------



## Hittman101

It all looks awesome Pete!! Can't wait to see the rest...


----------



## Bubba 123

Hittman101 said:


> You forgot the Batmobiles!!!!! lol


part Duex;

Bubba 123 ;-)


----------



## Bubba 123

Hittman101 said:


> It all looks awesome Pete!! Can't wait to see the rest...


part 3
Bubba 123


----------



## Bubba 123

Hittman101 said:


> It all looks awesome Pete!! Can't wait to see the rest...


part 4

Bubba 123


----------



## Bubba 123

Hittman101 said:


> It all looks awesome Pete!! Can't wait to see the rest...


more???
Bubba 123

(having trouble with photopucket :-/ )


----------



## Bubba 123

Hittman101 said:


> It all looks awesome Pete!! Can't wait to see the rest...


a couple more..than i'll give u's a rest ;-)
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123

Hittman101 said:


> It all looks awesome Pete!! Can't wait to see the rest...


thanks 4 letting me highjack u'r post Johnny...
having trouble w/ photobucket & posting on here :-/ :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:

PS; these were my ebay listing shots...so "IF" any $$ show up...sorry,..un-intentional... this has been a PIA w/ my comp.,
photobucket, and get'n 'em on here 2day :-/

Bubba 123


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Hey Ice....

Anything new come outta the oven lately?



choc-ice said:


> Told you I'd be back...
> 
> I saw this thread from a link on Facebook, I've made a few slot cars with resin bodyshells and a custom chassis that leans and steers as it corners, less like a slot car and more like a car chase :thumbsup:
> 
> The first one I did was the classic chase-car I remember from TV as a kid, the 1977 Dodge Monaco. If one of these appeared on screen you just knew it would end up on its roof sometime soon, there must have been a fabricators shop in Hollywood making rollbars by the dozen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might notice the graphics are good if you decide to go chasing orange Dodge Chargers, you dipstick
> 
> Then I made a car to go with it, the bad guys black limo. Driver, passenger and of course Mr Big sitting on the back seat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made the car by importing 3D data, printing out a master bodyshell then resin casting it the usual way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want to see how they drive on the track? Youtube link


----------



## choc-ice

Glad you asked!

I'm trying out some different wheels for the pickup truck, making the wheels and tires as well as all the other parts is a world of pain









And I've sent the artwork for the Stuntman Association logo off to be printed.

I also made a start on this Plymouth Roadrunner

3D CAD model









Master bodyshell









But before that can be resin cast I need to bring some money in from the other bodyshells and chassis.


----------



## slotto

Love the car chase video!


----------



## bobhch

choc-ice the work on your Pickup, wheels and the New Plymouth Roadrunner are great!!

I can tell this is a Labor of love for you.

Bubba 123 it was neat to check out all of your custom cars.

You do keep some of them don't you?

Bob...always enjoy a car chase...zilla


----------



## Bubba 123

bobhch said:


> choc-ice the work on your Pickup, wheels and the New Plymouth Roadrunner are great!!
> 
> I can tell this is a Labor of love for you.
> 
> Bubba 123 it was neat to check out all of your custom cars.
> 
> You do keep some of them don't you?
> 
> Bob...always enjoy a car chase...zilla


i do a few from the castings others make 4 me, or w/ i can find 2 alter...
DROOLING on Choc-Ice's stuff....

would like mor info from him on any RTR versions (1/32) he does 4 $$$ :thumbsup:

Buba 123 :wave:


----------



## choc-ice

Bubba 123 said:


> DROOLING on Choc-Ice's stuff....
> 
> would like mor info from him on any RTR versions (1/32) he does 4 $$$ :thumbsup:
> 
> Buba 123 :wave:


I don't do any RTR cars, I'm just too slow at the bodyshell assembly so I'd have to charge $$$

I do offer kits and one day I might cover my development costs  More details here


----------



## Bubba 123

choc-ice said:


> I don't do any RTR cars, I'm just too slow at the bodyshell assembly so I'd have to charge $$$
> 
> I do offer kits and one day I might cover my development costs  More details here


TY :wave:

chassis price (fully assembled) is VERY reasonable 4 w/ U get :thumbsup:
not exactly sure on w/ "L 65" converts 2 in US $$ (??)

also bods r GREAT!!!

er, where r u located (Country)????

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## choc-ice

Bubba 123 said:


> not exactly sure on w/ "L 65" converts 2 in US $$ (??)


Is that for the fully assembled chassis? It's 65 British pounds which is $103



Bubba 123 said:


> er, where r u located (Country)????


I live in England, maybe not the natural home of old American sedans


----------



## rholmesr

*Deathmobile*

I thought I had made the only one of these but I saw 22tall's a few pages back. Dang, that looks cool.

It runs pretty good but a little tippy as you would expect.

It's made from a JL batmobile and a whole lotta putty.


----------



## rholmesr

*Duplicate post*

ooops.


----------



## Bill Hall

D Day: "There ya go now. Just leave EVERYthing to me!"

Nice job!


----------



## bobhch

rholmesr said:


> I thought I had made the only one of these but I saw 22tall's a few pages back. Dang, that looks cool.
> 
> It runs pretty good but a little tippy as you would expect.
> 
> It's made from a JL batmobile and a whole lotta putty.


rholmesr,

I can see by several of your post that you are SLOT CAR MAD and am here to help you out with pictures if you would like?

Photobucket.com is free and you can post pictures up here after downloading them like below.




























After you load up your pictures on Photobucket you click on the 4th link box marked IMG code to cut and paste it here.

The 4th box down, IMG code [ cut and paste the HTML]

Yes it's that easy. I post this up now and then for EVERYONE!
Thought this was a good time to post it up as you seem to be Hooked on slot cars like the rest of us NUTZ here on Hobby Talk.

Your pictures were easy to post also because you had "P1020542.jpg" and then the other pictures were "P1020543.jpg" & "P1020544.jpg".

This makes it easy to post your first picture link and then JUST CHANGE ONE NUMBER after that. 

I will just paste 3 pictures with all the same information and then change the last number to get all the links up on HT fast & easy.

I rename my pictures like this. aazoom1, aazoom2, aazoom3 ect.

you can also click on the QUOTE here on my post to see what the HTML link for the pictures looks like then just hit back to get out of it.


Bob...hope this helps people learn how to post pictures on HT...zilla


----------



## rholmesr

*Thanks*

Thanks zilla. I'll try this on my next photo post.
Ron.


----------



## Bubba 123

choc-ice said:


> Is that for the fully assembled chassis? It's 65 British pounds which is $103
> 
> 
> I live in England, maybe not the natural home of old American sedans


yes on fully assembled/ready 2 mount chassis.....

4 custom made, & tweeked 4 smooth moving (no snags/burrs)..
still a fair $$$...

seen production cars hitting $400+ (US) :thumbsup:

another (Dumb) question... can the wheel base be adjusted 4 different MFG body's ???

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Have we done all the cars in all the movies?


----------



## clydeomite

Haven't seen " Vanishing Point" Challenger yet?????
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## hojoe

Here is a link to the Internet Movie Cars DataBase. I thought it might help with ideas and detailing.
hojoe

http://www.imcdb.org/


----------



## ParkRNDL

clydeomite said:


> Haven't seen " Vanishing Point" Challenger yet?????
> Clyde-0-Mite


got it covered.





































i have a LOT of pics of this project, but they're not all online....

--rick


----------



## Super Coupe

Nice Rick. :thumbsup: Did you ever notice in the movie,right at the end when the car hits the dozers, they smooshed a camaro and saved the challenger?
>Tom<


----------



## ParkRNDL

Hahahaha yeah it's funny, I gotta dig out the pics I did when I first built this one... I recreated the crash with the bulldozers, but since I didn't have a white Camaro at the time, I used a white Firebird. 

--rick


----------



## roadrner

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## gunn

great cars guys.. im in the middle of 2 customs right now in diecast.
corvette summer and the car.









the car








a lot of hand carving going on in this project.
these would make some cool slots. all you need is a 73 vette and for the car you would need a 71 lincoln contanental with a 1978 thunder bird hood and grill. unless you have a 71 lincoln with the right hood and grill.
mine is made from a 64 lincoln and i cut out the hoods and switched them.
then jb welded in the front end and started carving out the car front end.
this is what it looked like before carving.


----------



## ParkRNDL

WOW!!! Awesome projects! I tried the Corvette Summer car based on a Magnum 440 Corvette when I was in probably 7th grade... It was kind of a horror show. Very impressed with yours, I will be watching...

--rick


----------



## gunn

thanks rick.
here it is today. i painted it last night.








i just might make 1 more if i can find the parts.
corvette summer car is giving me a fit. looks like i will box that front end in and carve it out also.:wave:


----------



## Omega

That looks so cool. Good job. I don't think i would put in on my track. It might start running on it's own. 

Dave


----------



## wickedlemon

Here's one I made for my son for Christmas the other year Slightly modded and repainted AW body.


----------



## Hittman101

Nice I haven't thought about doing a Ben 10 car!!


----------



## XracerHO

Cool Movie cars: Vanishing & Ben 10 Challengers plus projects: Corvette Summer & The Car, all look Great. ..RL


----------



## ParkRNDL

gunn said:


> thanks rick.
> here it is today. i painted it last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (snip)


holy frijole that's AWESOME...

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL

*Book 'em, Danno.*

too bad it's not exactly the right year for either of the cars used in the series...




























still working on a windshield and something different for the mismatched wheels... maybe some kind of wheel covers? haven't i seen some guys around here sticking on some sort of little jewelry-type pieces from the craft store that work well as full wheel covers?

--rick


----------



## alpink

look for "brads" at the crafts stores like Micheal's. different sizes and colors/materials available


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nailheads will work for full disc type covers. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Round-Smoot...877?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c265e6975

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ROUND-Smoot...711?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c113d235f

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ROUND-Smoot...766?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c11502e96

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ROUND-Smoot...839?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c10f6c057

I wish they would sell an assortment. They have them in gold and a multitude of other colors. I used to use JB weld to hold them in place, but have found that clear epoxy is better because it's easier to hide a boo boo. Choose your sizes wisely!!


----------



## choc-ice

At last I finished the GMC Pickup truck, I had to redesign the front suspension to put the kingpins inside the tire's footprint, that also meant new wheels to go with the special tires I had cast from urethane from my custom design.

In summary: what a huge amount of work this pickup was! The next car will be more straightforward.

Want to see how the pickup looks on the track?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9AHFyr9GzM&feature=youtu.be


----------



## alpink

now THAT is just too cool. do you do customs for others? PM me a price! LOL
seriously , I need one for the local track.!


----------



## choc-ice

I do a few bodyshells, the '77 Dodge Monaco and '72 Cadillac you can see in that video, plus a 1981 GMC Van (great if you're soldiers of fortune) and a 1974 Dodge if you find yourself 106 miles from Chicago and wearing sunglasses...

To make a completely new bodyshell takes several hundred dollars so I need to be sure I'll cover my costs by selling enough! But I'm always happy to hear ideas


----------



## old blue

Joe Dirt's pride and joy. Made with real dirt! This was an orange AW pullback body with a NOS chassis. The paint is all latex and water based, so if I change my mind in ten minutes it can be orange again. I rolled it in dirt and sand for effect.


----------



## ParkRNDL

NICE!! I've always wanted to do that car either as a Tjet or maybe using an AFX body. That just went on the project list for 2013...

--rick


----------



## old blue

I would recommend the AFX body. The AW body is not proportioned correctly. It was fun.


----------



## plymouth71

LoL Great minds think alike Old Blue... I did this a few years back:




























I forgot about it until you posted. I believe I sold it on Ebay to a fellow Ht'r


----------



## ParkRNDL

AWESOME! Gotta find me a candidate for the treatment...

--rick


----------



## videojimmy

love them both!


----------



## plymouth71

Don't forget the work of XRacerHO !

Pig Pen from Convoy !


----------



## XracerHO

*Original Eleanor Mustang*

Thanks Ply71 for posting the Pig Pen Trailer.​
Just acquired this Roger Corrie body from Sltman, think it resembles the original Eleanor Mustang from the 1974 low budget cult movie Gone in 60 Seconds.










Before the movie's director & star, Toby Halicki, drove it and *hit everything in sight!*










Thanks Sltman, don't worry the shop will take good care of this nice Mustang Fastback. ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078

Glad you like it Ray! That year stang is on my long list of bodies to produce as soon as the lottery gods stop pooping on me. :lol:


----------



## ParkRNDL

Oooooh, nice. I think I may have one of those from Roger, now I gotta go look in the project box...

--rick


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Whatever happened to choc-ice???


----------



## choc-ice

Who knows? 

I've had to change supplier for my resin castings which meant remaking all of the masters as 2 part molds instead of slush casts. That took a loooong time!

While I was doing that, I modified the Blues Brothers car with a new front end, new drivers and graphics to create the Chicago police car









I could re-use the windows and vacform interior, and the wheel inserts with the dog dish hubcaps are the same as for my 1977 Dodge Monaco.

I'm also trying to get a '69 Dodge Charger done. I created the graphics and wheel centres for this one


















And there's a slot car exhibition coming up which means I need the latest chassis under an example of every bodyshell, that took a long time to build too. Just in case that wasn't enough work I cut the roof off a scrap Cadillac Limo to make this white one...









I'm just trying out the mold of Jim Rockford's Pontiac Firebird Esprit, if it works I'll tell you how I made it. If not I'll pretend it never happened.









And I can just about shorten the wheelbase of my chassis enough to put it under this CJ7 Jeep. It could be painted white to go with this car









Or painted drab green to go with this van


----------



## WesJY

DAAAAAANNNGGGGG!!! You been busy. They are AWWEESSOOOMMEE!!! Can't wait to watch the video of those cars! I am always a big fan of General LEE! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## NTxSlotCars

WesJY said:


> DAAAAAANNNGGGGG!!! You been busy. They are AWWEESSOOOMMEE!!! Can't wait to watch the video of those cars! I am always a big fan of General LEE! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Wes


What Wes said...X3!!!!
Good to see your nice work again. Let us know how the show goes!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

NTxSlotCars said:


> Whatever happened to choc-ice???


Just wondering if there has been any new developments? How did the show go?

Anyone else out there with any new TV/Movie car builds?


----------



## FOSTBITTEN

I am in no way shape or form saying this in a bad way choc-ice but you missed a very small detail on your General Lee. It is okay because everyone misses this little detail. In fact about 95% of the tv shows missed it too! 

But those cars are awesome I had just watched your video a couple of weeks back & WOW what a cool idea! They looks so great!!! Going around the track very cool!


----------



## WesJY

FOSTBITTEN said:


> I am in no way shape or form saying this in a bad way choc-ice but you missed a very small detail on your General Lee. It is okay because everyone misses this little detail. In fact about 95% of the tv shows missed it too!
> 
> But those cars are awesome I had just watched your video a couple of weeks back & WOW what a cool idea! They looks so great!!! Going around the track very cool!


the safety bar inside and bar grill?? 

Wes


----------



## FOSTBITTEN

Nope.


----------



## WesJY

of course cb antenna??

wes


----------



## choc-ice

FOSTBITTEN said:


> I am in no way shape or form saying this in a bad way choc-ice but you missed a very small detail on your General Lee. It is okay because everyone misses this little detail. In fact about 95% of the tv shows missed it too!


Yes, there are a few details missing like the CB antenna and push-bar, I left them off because these cars get a lot of abuse and parts like that get broken. It's the reason that most of my cars don't have door mirrors.

Want to see the new car? Actually it's one I started a loooong time ago, a 1971 Plymouth Roadrunner
This was my inspiration









The resin cast bodyshells look good but took a huge amount of work to get right! Even now there are some details that aren't correct but it's a lot closer than it was.









Looks better with paint on









And even better with the stripes. Finding a proper Daisy Duke was impossible, the one I eventually found isn't as pretty :freak:









Here's how it looks, if you upload a copyright soundtrack to youtube it sometimes blocks it so the music is from an old Playstation game, I think it captures the spirit though.


----------



## choc-ice

I've been working on a few more cars too, the Jeep got resin cast but I haven't got the Golden Eagle graphics yet so I've only painted one as a military version










You can see how I reinforced the screen within the mold, but I've also put a rollbar in from 2mm brass bar, these things see a lot of action.









Oh no, watch out for the pipe ramp disguised in that bush!!


----------



## choc-ice

I've also done a Mach 1 Mustang


















And thankfully finished Jim Rockford's Firebird


----------



## WesJY

SWWWEEEEEEEEETTTTTT!!!!!!

Wes


----------



## FOSTBITTEN

The first 5 DoH episodes were shot in Georgia as sort or pilot episodes. The 1st 6 General Lee's from those episodes were hand painted. When the show moved to California the cars received decals to speed up the production of GL's & keep the costs lower. 

When the original handpainted cars were made 3 of these cars had a crossed checkered flag & Confederate Flag that were placed between the decklid & the back. The flags were omitted for continuty's sake. These crossed flags are also shown Bo & Luke's helmets when they race or compete with the General.

I was looking on google real quick to find good pics of these flags & could not find any. Except this one sad article on a guy's General Lee that was damaged by fire. It looks like he making good process on bringing his car back from the ashes literally. So leaving the flags off is perfectly fine you just tell people like me it is a General from the later seasons not tje 1st seasons. Or if you add them & a DoH like me sees them they will be suprised you knew about them & added them!!

I just found this Wiki article on the General: http:// http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/General_Lee_(car)


----------



## slotcarman12078

Superb!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Nice! Im not into 1/32 stuff so much but this is pretty awesome...LOVE the Jeep!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Awesome update!!! and a great video!! nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## FOSTBITTEN

I would love to see these type of cars run on some of those super detalied rally tracks that I have seen around the net!


----------



## grungerockjeepe

A-Team! See my customs thread (Pure Rock Fury Workshops) to see the rest:


----------



## Bubba 123

grungerockjeepe said:


> A-Team! See my customs thread (Pure Rock Fury Workshops) to see the rest:


hot-dog, I wish I could find my camera...
I specialize in HO "Movie/TV" vehicles....
did the "A-Team" van from a HW diecast...

got an HW "Stroker Ace" stocker on the bench now.....

anybody need info on TV/Movie Vehicle customs..

by all means, PM me w/ any questions & 4 info on doing U'r customs :thumbsup:
price; 1 Oreo Cookie & a good laff :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:

Movie/TV Vehicle nut :freak:


----------



## choc-ice

FOSTBITTEN said:


> I would love to see these type of cars run on some of those super detalied rally tracks that I have seen around the net!


I sent a car off to Italy last month to take part on a fantastic rally track, I'll post pictures up when I have them. I couldn't use any of my own bodyshells because they were never rally cars, but I used my own chassis under a Rover bodyshell








Here's the car it was based on









And some other people used my chassis under different bodyshells too




















grungerockjeepe said:


> A-Team! See my customs thread (Pure Rock Fury Workshops) to see the rest


Nice! I love Face's Corvette!!

I did a very short movie with Jim Rockford's Firebird, the theme music was the obvious choice but it's really short so I couldn't get much action in.

Youtube link


----------



## FOSTBITTEN

Bubba 123 said:


> hot-dog, I wish I could find my camera...
> I specialize in HO "Movie/TV" vehicles....
> did the "A-Team" van from a HW diecast...
> 
> got an HW "Stroker Ace" stocker on the bench now.....
> 
> anybody need info on TV/Movie Vehicle customs..
> 
> by all means, PM me w/ any questions & 4 info on doing U'r customs :thumbsup:
> price; 1 Oreo Cookie & a good laff :thumbsup:
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:
> 
> Movie/TV Vehicle nut :freak:


Bubba I saw that Stroker Ace diecast at Wally World one time & should have picked it up but, I did not. I went back like a week later & it was gone!! NUTS!!

I have a Brewster Baker dirt car that I got a good start on but I have yet to finish it.


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Stroker Ace an early 80s T-bird, right? Lifelike made ZILLIONS of T-birds in that bodystyle, although the Tomy/AFX one is nicer...


----------



## ParkRNDL

i put my movie cars in a slot car movie






:tongue:

--rick


----------



## chappy2

Sweet vid Rick!


----------



## Bubba 123

FOSTBITTEN said:


> Bubba I saw that Stroker Ace diecast at Wally World one time & should have picked it up but, I did not. I went back like a week later & it was gone!! NUTS!!
> 
> I have a Brewster Baker dirt car that I got a good start on but I have yet to finish it.


I just came across this post.. I think our Wally- has a Stocker Ace or 2 left..
w/ me 2 get em 4 U/?? PM me on Y/N & # ;-)
Bubba 123:wave:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Cool stuff!!!

http://www.chase-cars.com/


----------



## Hittman101

Wow that was Sweet!! Keep them coming..


----------



## choc-ice

This isn't like one of my usual films, just some of the cars driven around a really big racetrack by drivers with more talent than me.

The Chicago police car isn't chasing the Blues Brothers, it's mostly being chased by Jim Rockford's Pontiac


----------



## bobhch

rick, very neat...love the Dukes Police car jump fail...:lol:
Love all your neat builds man!!

choc-ice,

Your cars look so cool leaning as they go around the track. 
Fun to watch as usual!!

Bob...keep on slotting...zilla


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

☺BUMP☺ ....just because this thread deserves it


----------



## win43

GREAT Stuff!!!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Hey, did any of you guys ever build the cars used in the Movie- "the Gumball Rally" ?


----------



## Bubba 123

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Hey, did any of you guys ever build the cars used in the Movie- "the Gumball Rally" ?


on my list of "2-Do's" ;-)

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## ParkRNDL

I got as far as gathering the body candidates...










and finishing up Franco...




























but that's about it. I have a resin Porsche that might have worked, and I wonder if a Lionel Mercedes would be better than that little Vibe one. And of course now you could use a DoH cop car instead of the resin one I have there (I know, it was a full-size Mopar and neither one of those is really correct, but whatever), and a Dash 427 Cobra would be perfect instead of the JL 289 version. I did the Ferrari years ago and haven't gotten back to this project since. In case anyone is wondering, the Ferrari started out as a white LL body with a red stripe. As I recall, I found it on Fleabay for less than $10.

--rick


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Wow ! Franco's Ferrari looks GREAT ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bokita

*Bullitt Charger*

Thanks for bumping this thread Ralphthe3rd, I never saw it before. Here's my movie car. Doesn't get much track time just sits in the case.



























Changed the wheels


----------



## 60chevyjim

the wheel change looks much better !!


----------



## XracerHO

Park: the Ferrari, "you don't need no rear view mirror" & Cobra look Great! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Bokita: wheel change is better! ..RL


----------



## ParkRNDL

bringing this thread back from the dead...

lucked out and found the AW General Lee in black at Hobby Lobby. (What episode actually had the General Lee in black? I don't remember that...) anyways, took the black-wheel chassis and trimmed the wheels with silver Sharpie and put it under my pullback Mustang... found an AW F&F chassis and tried to hit the wheel centers with red paint, then put that under the Charger... and now I need to build a layout with the topography of San Francisco...










--rick


----------



## slotcardan

.........


----------



## choc-ice

I've done a few recently. First is the Smokey & The Bandit cars, and Snowman's rig too.

For Bandit's TransAm I made a resin version of a model kit's bodyshell.









Watching the movie shows that Sally Field spent a lot of time with her rear pointing at the camera on the hood









So I did an interior to match


















For Sheriff Buford's car I commissioned a 3D model









Got it 3D printed and then resin cast.


----------



## choc-ice

And for Snowman's rig I didn't do any resin, this is just a SnapTite kit with graphics and a custom chassis. I had to do 2-stage gearing to lug the weight!













































Want to see how they drive?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ld4xknPnf3Q


----------



## choc-ice

I then wanted to make another pair from a classic movie, Herbie and the Thorndyke Special from 1969.










I started with an old Airfix kit of the VW, added towel rail bumpers and sunroof









And then resin cast it. I also came up with a new narrow chassis for cars like this so I can still have leaning suspension and steering too.


















I created graphics with the correct font and stripes too.









This is how it drives!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFb1835zT9c


----------



## choc-ice

Now for the Thorndyke Special, an Intermeccanica Apollo. There was no model kit so I commissioned this 3D model


















Got the master 3D printed and did a resin cast


















The graphics were pretty complicated around the nose!









But eventually I got it finished


----------



## choc-ice

ParkRNDL said:


> and now I need to build a layout with the topography of San Francisco...


Have you finished the layout yet? 

Cars look really good!


----------



## alpink

choc-ice, holy cow.
nice renditions all


----------



## ParkRNDL

Dang, choc-ice, that's some AMAZING work... kudos!

--rick


----------



## Bubba 123

alpink said:


> choc-ice, holy cow.
> nice renditions all


DITTO!!!
question; do you have any "RTR" (completed) vehicles for sale??
& if so how much .. shipped to TN. USA???

you can PM me or (I'm sure Others here would like to know as well)..
TY;

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## choc-ice

I don't usually do RTR cars but there's a Herbie I've done on eBay right now, finishing tomorrow. My user I'D on there is gareth-jones


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Choc-ice, those are some nice custom rides you have done. Nice work, and thanks for sharing.


----------



## vaBcHRog

choc-ice said:


> Now for the Thorndyke Special, an Intermeccanica Apollo. There was no model kit so I commissioned this 3D model


 If you don't mind sharing who did you commission? Was it expensive?

What was your cost to get the 3d print you made your master from and did it require a lot of clean up?

I have a couple projects I would like to get done
Thanks 

Roger Corrie


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Fun thread...


----------



## choc-ice

Recognise this?









This was available as a model kit in 1:24, but nothing in 1:32. If only we knew someone who did this kind of thing....

As usual I started with a CAD model


















which I got 3D printed. I used an SLS process as usual but with the optional polishing that cleans up the surface a little, just makes it a little smoother. I tried it on a chassis









And then made a 2-part silicone mold, here's the first one to come out


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Incredible!!!
:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123

choc-ice said:


> Recognise this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was available as a model kit in 1:24, but nothing in 1:32. If only we knew someone who did this kind of thing....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which I got 3D printed. I used an SLS process as usual but with the optional polishing that cleans up the surface a little, just makes it a little smoother. I tried it on a chassis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then made a 2-part silicone mold, here's the first one to come out


"IF", the headlights "Glowed" without warning... "I'M" OUT-A Here !!!
Bubba 123 >


----------



## 60chevyjim

very nice !!


----------



## choc-ice

I'm sure we've all seen this









Although as a child I loved Ian Flemming's book more, and especially John Burningham's illustrations. If you haven't read it I really do urge you to search out a copy. It's more like a James Bond book for kids.









It was based on the racing car (actually cars) built by Count Louis Zborowski in the 1920s but it was Alan Mann who was building those red and gold Ford racing cars that was asked to build a car for the film. Production drawings were done by Ken Adam who was the production designer for the James Bond films and a bit of a hero of mine.

You may think the film was sappy, the child catcher was terrifying and the Corgi toy too quick to lose its tyres but I thought it was time to have a go at one of the most well known cars ever made.

My usual approach was to start with someone's 3D CAD model but I didn't think it was very well proportioned. I was lured by the appeal of the simple curves of the fenders and thought I'd have a go myself. Time to start with the production drawings.



















I also found a side photograph of one of the film cars which was a useful check against the drawings. I printed them all onto graph paper so I could take measurements from them and start putting it into the CAD. I wanted something easy first so started with the wheels. There's quite a lot of detail here and getting them right gives any car a head start. The rears have 14 spokes and the front has 10 but there are also clamp bolts that hold the rims together and lots of detail around the hubs. The wheels were specially made for the film, hiding drum brakes inside them so it would look accurate for an Edwardian racer.

Once the wheels are done I created the assembly with them in the right place, adding the motor too so I'd have a sense of where things could go and any limitations in the body. Then I could start with the body shape, beginning with that very Bugatti-like radiator and making a swept blend to the circular shape at the back end of the hood. The fenders are probably a bit too thick for scale but I've gone for what will survive on a slot car track. 










The rear bodywork really was made by a boat builder and it's quite a tricky shape to make in a CAD system, especially if you're as unskilled as I am. To this stage it was probably about 10-12 hours on the CAD and obviously plenty of time ahead of that in the planning stage.










There's lots of time spent re-checking bits because you don't know what's wrong until more is finished. I've decided the car won't have suspension but it will need steering so I need to sort out how that will work and keep the guide as hidden as possible yet still link up with the steering arms. By this stage I'd decided against folding wings as it was one more headache than I needed, they interfere with the motor position.

It's a very large car as you can see. In 1:32 scale the wheelbase is 5 inches, here it's next to a VW for comparison.


----------



## choc-ice

Things gradually took shape, dashboard was added and the bulkheads between front and rear seating. Rear fenders need more work.









Underside scooped out so it can be resin cast










Exhaust was next but this was a huge task as matching the first pipe's curve to the front fender was difficult as the pipe then needed to curve into the hood. The other pipes were tweaked to fit as the same radius didn't quite look right although the pitch of the 4 pipes is even.










More difficulties started to emerge as I did image searches of the car; there were 6 cars built for the movie (5 still exist), they've all been modified over the years and there are also some replicas around too. I'm getting better at spotting the differences now. Here's a potted history of the movie cars.

CHITTY 1
Pierre Picton owned GEN11 which was the primary road going vehicle, the car which Dick Van **** rolls out of the workshop. It was used in all bar two UK location driving shots. They drive to the beach in the vehicle. It is the car which sits on the beach, the car which delivers Sally Ann Howes to the gates of the Scrumptious estate, and the car which takes chase after the zeppelin. It is the car the Potts drive home in from the beach and the car which forces CUB1 into the duckpond on every occasion. Pierre owned the car since the early 1970's after it completed its duties promoting the movie in the UK.

CHITTY 2
This car had vertical bars behind the radiator grille. The steering wheel is considerably darker in colour and the metal on the dashboard is matt finish rather than shining. It also had an engine and a second steering wheel on the floor which was a feature used in one scene. It appears rarely in the movie, though may have been the first car off the production line as it appears in the first scene that was shot involving Chitty. It also is heavily featured in pre filming publicity shots, and is the car test driven by rally driver, Paddy Hopkirk.








It appears in the shot where they are driving beside the train, in the shots where they are being harassed by James Robertson Justice from the car behind them (first driving scenes which were shot), in one passing shot on the way to the beach, and in the scenes shot in Bavaria where it comes to rest under the aqueduct and later when it is towed by infantry horses through the Town Square and into Neuschwanstein Castle shortly thereafter. It is also the car which drives itself into the castle to rescue our heroes during the overthrow of Bombhurst, and the car which descends the red staircase in triumph.
This car was in the USA immediately following the movie for promotional purposes. It vanished for a number of years only to turn up at the Cars of the Stars Museum in Keswick in 2000 which is where I first saw it!

CHITTY 3
This car appears to have had a removable chassis and was lighter in construction. From all accounts it was primarily mounted on a trailer for close up driving sequences and was used in the studio for some process flying and floating shots. The wings it sported were slightly different to the wings of the "flying version" (Chitty 4) It is also used in the studio pool for some shots during the transition to the water car sequence. Pierre Picton also acquired this version in the early 70's. It was the second UK promotional vehicle, and had an engine added for this purpose. Mr Picton modified it somewhat to become part of his circus act. In the mid 1970's it was sold to Heathfield Wildlife Park where it was on display in the park's motor museum. In 1978 it was sold to The Rotunda in Folkestone, and in 1980 was auctioned at PInewood Studios where it was purchased by private collector Anthony Bamford of the JCB family.

CHITTY 4
This is the car with wings. It was the photographic model for the promotional image from the movie which featured on posters and merchandise. On screen it is the car which sprouts wings. It is used in a bulk of the process studio flying shots, it is the vehicle which lands in Vulgaria and the vehicle which sprouts wings and propellors in the castle forecourt before they leave Vulgaria.
The wings had a leading edge metal framework which housed folding propellors. This framework was covered by a rolling cover which was in place when the car sprouts wings and first flies from the cliff. This car also promoted the film in the USA, and was present at the New York opening. It was later sold to and appeared at The Cavalcade of Cars exhibit at the (now closed) Gaslight Village Amusement Park in Lake George, New York. It then was a feature at a Chicago Restaurant "The Retreat" before the venue went into receivership. The car was then auctioned in 2007 and sold to Ralph Spencer of Florida.

CHITTY 5
This car was built for one scene, the transition from car to hovercar. For this reason, costcutting is evident with aluminium being used on most features (radiator surrounds, exhaust pipes, windscreen) in place of brass. Aluminium may also have been used to stop the discolouration of the brass and copper in the sea water. This car was unceremoniously placed in the sea off the coast of France, with an air compressor nearby. The cast were ferried to the vehicle in motorised dinghys and on cue, the car backfired, two panels at the rear opened to release a propeller and an inflatable flotilla was pumped full of air under it pushing the hinged wheels outwards. At this point it was replaced by another car mounted atop a speedboat. Chitty 5 promoted the film in Australasia. It was star attraction at the 1970 Motor Show, and toured the country right through until 1974. It reappeared in 1983, the property of Luxafles, a canvas awning company and was regularly seen alongside their displays in shopping malls and promotional events. Luxafles fitted a GM Holden engine into the static vehicle. In 1991, it was sold to Peter Nelson of Cars of the Stars in Keswick, UK, and in 2000 he sold it to Barbara Broccoli's EON productions. EON refurbished the car, painted some of the aluminium features gold and used the car throughout the world to promote the stage musical. This is the car which was famously banned from the Norwich Parade as it was not in possession of an MOT certificate.

A little more detail in place on my car, the screen was sized nicely and the spare wheel in place which needed a recess in the front fender, far over enough to allow the boa constrictor horn!










Headlights really help the look









The lights, windscreen and a few other detail bits will be made separately as they're just too fragile to put with the rest of the bodyshell. I was thinking of making them as SLS parts so they'd withstand the rigors of track action.

It progresses a little more, extra detail on the headlamps and I've got the front axle and hubs worked out. The guide will be quite a long way back to keep it out of sight, just like the old Scalextric Bentley and Alfa Romeo. I know this isn't optimal for racing, but from what I remember my old blue Alfa cornered really well (at least compared to the Bentley) so I'm hoping it will work out alright.










Licence plates added, louvres on the running boards and hood hinges too.


----------



## choc-ice

And the tail lights









Nearly up to date - I've added the steering wheel, gear lever and horn which will be separate parts in the kit. I've also put recesses on the boat where the wooden sections were joined. This was incredibly slow work but hopefully it will help with the final paint job.



















Louvres on the hood still to do, then I need to finalise the steering hubs and the linkage to the guide.


----------



## alpink

WOW, massive undertaking.
can't wait for more info.
good work!


----------



## Bubba 123

alpink said:


> WOW, massive undertaking.
> can't wait for more info.
> good work!


DITTO !! Here Too !! :surprise:

Bubba (The Senile) 123 :wink2:


----------



## highwingpilot

Nice Job on Chitty! I've been working on an HO version for a while now. Started out as a 3D model I made for flying in the Flight Sim X-Plane. Just smoothing out the Polygons (subdivision surf) and should be ready for a trial run. Thinking of going with Shapways Acrylate Resin for best detail. And maybe I'll print the wings separately for display.










Front and rear wheels are done. They came in at 0.49" outer diameter of the rim. So I need to see what size of silicone O-rings would snap onto them.
























Did you do any test prints yet? You may have to adjust the detail on your Headlamp handles - some printers like Shapeways have minimum print thicknesses for walls and wires. Though for 1/32 scale, should be much less of an issue.

Can't wait to see our 2 scale chitties on the track!

BTW, I just ordered a test print of a car inspired by the Paddy Wagon. With a barrel wagon soon to follow:









- HWP
Highwingpilot on Shapeways.
HWP Slot Cars on Facebook


----------



## highwingpilot

Not exactly a movie car... but perhaps equally famous here in the U.S.

Couldn't help myself, I had a hankering for hot dogs...




























This one goes off for test prints tomorrow...


----------



## alpink

LOL, many have tried converting the various die cast versions of the wienermobile


----------



## highwingpilot

Just got the SL2 and Mag Chassis Body Clips in from shapeways. All the clips I have bodies to test with worked perfectly! And the Police Wagon prototype came out great. I have to make one small adjustment under the body for easier fitting to the chassis. And while I'm under the hood, I may see about making versions that will fit a T-Jet or AFX chassis, then test print them in the high definition black acrylate resin. Here a few pics of the police wagon so far:


----------



## Bubba 123

alpink said:


> LOL, many have tried converting the various die cast versions of the wienermobile


Gee Al,

I guess "I'm" the Last-2-Know... I've only got about 4 of 'em :willy_nilly:
ROFLSoHardItHurts >

Yuppers, U' Ain't a "Custom" HO-Sloter, If Ya's haven't done; The Weinny-Mobile, Monkees-Mobile, or.... "Ecto-1" LOL!!!

(If anyone wants to trade, for an RTR-Wiener-Mobile, PM Me Please :wink2: )


----------



## Bubba 123

highwingpilot said:


> Not exactly a movie car... but perhaps equally famous here in the U.S.
> 
> Couldn't help myself, I had a hankering for hot dogs...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one goes off for test prints tomorrow...


I'm "IN", for all 3 of these...
Might consider Business-Card Stock, for removable Chitty's "Wings", front & back "Fins' too (??)

Bubba (The Senile) 123 :willy_nilly:


----------



## highwingpilot

Bubba, the boys and I still love driving your custom metal-bodied Ecto-mobile! It's a load of fun - especially in the turns! Just like in the movie! 

- HWP


----------



## highwingpilot

I got so many requests for a T-Jet version through PM's on Facebook and Shapeways, that I figured it would be worth a try...

As expected, I had to contort the body to fit over the bulkier chassis. It's bigger, wider, and actually a bit longer. The body is one piece, but puts the front axle out in front of the chassis by a little bit. But should work fine. You'll just need to jam in your own motor.

Ordering test prints of both versions in sintered nylon and the high definition acrylate resin. Prints should come back in a week or so.


----------



## alpink

I want one of each.
a t-jet version and an SL version.
way to go Jim


----------



## highwingpilot

Working on sculpting and installing some upholstery in my favorite (flying) car - this one is 1/64th, drawn from 3-view plans and tons of reference photos. As Baron Von Bomburst said in the movie, "I vahnt that car!":


----------



## highwingpilot

Got a bit more done on the upholstery and woodwork. Slightly exaggerated white cedar body lines to hold up better at HO scale. Here's hoping... Just uploaded my first export test to Shapeways to troubleshoot the coachwork.


----------



## highwingpilot

MAIL CALL! Shapeways delivered today! Miss Demeanor (Police Wagon) and Hot Dog Truck should be on the test track this weekend! As you guys know, macro photos show every little thing. So I took some shots in strong cross light so you can better see the surface textures of the resin print. The step lines are more noticeable on tight curves. But in regular light, not much different than a fingerprint in terms of depth. 

IMG_4451 by Jim Miller, on Flickr














































Just have to test fit them on the chassis this weekend, then they are ready to release (assuming they all fit). There is a Miss Demeanor (credit to MM for the name) version for both HWP and T-Jet chassis. And the Big Dog fits AFX Mags, AW, HWPs, and T-Jets.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Miss Demeanor will be cool to work on...!!! RM


----------



## highwingpilot

Hey Bubba, thanks again for the custom "Chariot" from Lost In Space! Drives great! Just have to keep one eye out for the Cyclops!



















And now I can work on modeling up some replacement treads to test print, when I'm not out driving around looking for Dr. Smith. Thanks! You really made my day! And my son the Crew Chief's too!


----------



## alpink

Bubbah brings joy to many folks.
good for all-y'all


----------

